# What types do you feel attraction for? Write here!



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Attracted: 2, 3, 7
Not attracted: 1, 5, 8


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

4w5 here.

Very loose self-observations over the years;

Attracted to - 4, 7, 2, 5w4, 6w7, maybe 9. I love harmonious, laid back, and usually individualistic kinds of people. 
Not - 8, 1, 5w6, 6w5, 3. Any authorative vibe turns me off. 

This probably goes without saying really, but it's not set in stone. I don't have some checklist when meeting people.


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

I feel attracted to 1,5,9,4,2
I often avoid 7,8,6,3.


----------



## Genelez (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a 6 with a 1 slant.

I'm attracted to 9s (I relate to them a lot), 2s (I relate to them a lot), and 8s (they're hot).

I'm not attracted to 1s (I don't want someone as rigid as me, lol), 4s (focused on the self, which is the opposite of me), 7s (move too fast for me).


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

Male, INFP 5w4 sx, attracted to SP's, mainly 7w8 and 3w4 sx.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably 4w5.

Probably attracted to 4s and 6s, maybe more so if winged 5. I'm rarely psychologically attracted to anyone, maybe due to a lack of such people. Definitely turned off by 3s and 8s.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

My type: 5w4
Types I am most attracted to: 5, 7, 8


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

INTP 3w4/5w6 (unsure which is my personality nexus, they probably interact symbiotically) Sx/Sp

Most Attracted to: 1w9, 2w3, 3w2, 4w3, 5w4, 6w7, 9w1 

7's and 8's make great friends but poor romantic matches


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I wasn't going to comment on this, but I realized something recently.

A *large* portion of the people I've been attracted to have been 3w4's. I wouldn't have guessed that at first but it makes a lot of sense!

I'm attracted to self-confidence, high energy, optimism, individuality, etc. I'm repelled by negativity, self-pity, weakness, etc. no matter what the type may be.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The type that's most likely to understand me. So far, that's been 4's [specifically 4w5's not as much as 4w3's] and 9's. I also like the loyalty and commitment of 6's but I don't feel attracted to them - I like them as friends. 

1w9's, and 1w2's have been extremely helpful to me in helping me sort through my own feelings and as long as their values merge with my own and don't impose those values on me. 

Types I have a harder time getting along with for the most part are 7's, 2's, 3w4's and 8's.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Like: 1, 9 and 6.

I find (the idea of) all of these types impressive and 
amusing. I also actually envy the 9 ethos.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I could be romantically interested in all the types. But I do have types that are harder for me to relate to. 

*Types I can relate to/Types I am more likely to be romantically interested in:* 1, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 9. 

*Types I have a harder time relating to yet still could be romantically interested in: * 3, 8, 2


----------



## indiaink (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm a 4.

I've often been attracted to 3s because I see them as people with life skills I very much wish to have. But I think what I'm actually attracted to (crazy as it sounds) is this wistful, yearning, almost suffering feeling it gives me...as I pine for someone unobtainable...and seek that approval. 

Because whenever that attraction has been reciprocated, my interest vanishes pretty quickly. I think less of them for actually liking me. It's so twisted.

My more healthy attractions are usually for: 2s, 6s,and 7s....types that I usually find to be good and upbeat and happy...

I'm enthralled, even amazed by people who seem to weather life so pleasantly.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

8s are so damn sexy <3

sorry that I can't come up with a more intellectual answer


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Eh, it's hard to just pick a few core types that I'm attracted to because people are more complex than their core type that's why everyone has a tri-type. Every combination is so different and I haven't encountered all of them so it's really hard for me to even just choose a few tri-types as well.


----------



## Guph (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm usually attracted to 7, 2, 9 and 4 for a possible relationship. 
I would never be in a relationship with an 8, 1 or 3, even though they can all be good friends.


----------



## Cloudyminds (Apr 1, 2017)

My own type: 4w5
I'm attracted to: 1s, 3s, 7s, 8s
I'm not attracted to: 2s, 5s, 9s


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Type: 469, unsure about core
Attracted to: 2s, 9s, 6s, 7s
Not attracted to: 3s, 8s, 1s


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

4w5.

Have been attracted to: 9s, 6s, 7, also 2 fixers
Not usually attracted to: 8, 1, 3, 4


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I have almost exclusively dated Type 9's (I am a bit addicted to their accepting, calm, kind, up-for-whatever, natures).

But, in the past, I've been attracted to a Type 3 (they tend to bring the leadership & organizational abilities that I don't prefer to take on, while also being high energy and fairly sunny) & Type 1 (similar to type 3, they take on the lion's share of the leadership and organizational tasks, & they can be a TON of fun when they access their arrow to type 7).

In theory, I could also see an attraction to Type 2 (I imagine I would like them taking on a sort of rescuer/ parental role; though, I am sure this dynamic could get unhealthy quick), but it never came up (never really stumbled ​upon one, at least not that I remember/ was aware of); however, this is just conjecture (perhaps they would drive me crazy, who knows?).

I could not date: Type 5 (too little emotional relating, and I need a playmate; I.e. too much alone time), Type 6 (I'm reactive, so I imagine this would be a powderkeg situation, with no leadership), Type 4 (too much sadness & drama), Type 7 (they're some of my best friends, but there wouldn't be any counter-balance; no leadership, or organization), Type 8 (too much angry).


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Type 5; tritype 548

I'm most attracted to types 4 and 5 and those tend to be who end up my friends.

I'd like to have more relationships with 2,3,6,9, & 1.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My type: 7w6
Most attracted to: All gut types (special shout-out to 1w9 and 9w8), 6w5, 3w4, 5s. All of these types are not nearly as flighty as I am and provide a great counterbalance, which is probably why I like sp-firsts as well.
Not much attracted to: Other 7s and 6w7 (too similar), 2s, 3w2, and 4s that are my age (20ish) because they're undeveloped, and undeveloped image types get on my nerves.


----------



## mishbomo (Apr 13, 2017)

I resonate with your 7w6 sx descriptions--your personality. I was best friends with a 3w4 for 10 years and we've fallen in love and been married now for 4 years. I've dated a lot and this personality just gives me enough. Enough wonder, mystery, challenge. She's an artist, so intrigue. I just love 3w4s.


----------



## mishbomo (Apr 13, 2017)

@o0india0o I resonate with your 7w6 sx descriptions--your personality. I was best friends with a 3w4 for 10 years and we've fallen in love and been married now for 4 years. I've dated a lot and this personality just gives me enough. Enough wonder, mystery, challenge. She's an artist, so intrigue. I just love 3w4s.


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

-type 5, balanced wings-

Im attracted to type 1s, 5s, (superficially) 3s.
My SO is a type 8 (i think) and I never thought i'd like that type but I do...We have complementary strengths and as my partner he's what I needed but wasn't aware of.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm not sure. Probably 7


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2015)

The types I like. 
Ones, Eights, Sevens, Sixes.... Sixes in particular are my kryptonite like holy damn. 
(It seems like every six I get to know I end up insanely attracted to.)


Fives I used to be, but they get on my nerves now. 

Not even slightly attracted to 3s and 4s. There's no chance of any deep emotional rapport with either of those types for me since I find them (the one's I've met) to be fickle and self -absorbed. 

9s are a real hit and miss with me. I can like them a lot sometimes.  very wonderful huggable creatures. 

I need someone who's got my back no matter what. 
Also I'm chill and not controlling so loyalty and general chilliness the main qualities I need in a person. 
I don't want someone who's completely cut off from their emotions though.


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm currently dating someone who's split between 4w3 and 9w1! And ha, that's not a guess on my part - we're both PT-ing nerds.

In general, though, I do tend to lean towards 4w3-ish-ness as well as 7s and 2s, with other 3s being hit-or-miss for me.


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

VERY attracted to 2w3's 4w3's, 7w8's and 7w6's.

Not so attracted to 6w5's, 9w1's or 1w2's.

Everything else is really hit or miss.


----------



## Deep One from Innsmouth (May 11, 2016)

5w4 sp (/so?)

Now that I look back, it seems that my most significant crushes have been 5s at lower levels of development than myself. Curious. It may be a good thing that nothing's ever come of it, actually, as we likely would have reinforced each other's reclusive and misanthropic tendencies to a worrying degree.

I tend to avoid people I don't like, and therefore can't speak for their types with any degree of accuracy.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a 9w1 5w6 4w3 sx/sp.

I'd guess or judging from experience that I might be most attracted to:

Probably 9 and 3 most. Also 4's probably. I've been attracted to 7's before for short term friends but we always seem to clash quickly romantically. I think females 7's like me better as friends but male 7's seem to get romantically interested in me quickly but then seem to get put off by my seeming lack of interest and responsiveness even if it's not true. Guess they want more back. I seem to be friends with 6's easily but I don't recall ever be romantically attracted to one. I think 5's are more companions or friends for me. The rest are okay as friends if I get on with them but nothing more. I find they can get too intrusive and controlling which is exactly what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Attraction for the intensity: 7, 8
Attraction for the intimacy: 4, 5

Peachy keen all year round: 5, 4, 7, 8 (if I'm on my best behavior)
Peachy keen but lets not room together: 6, 9
In some way or another, irritation occurs: 3, 1


Me as irritator (sry): 9, 5, 4, 7
Both equally and it cancels out: 8
Other as irritator: 1, 3


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Not only romantically, but also platonically I seem to like type 7/6w7/7w8; I also tend to like 4s and 5s + all their wings.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Me: 5w6 SP/SX (like a 60/40 split between Six and Four).

Um, I can't exactly type people just by looking at them. I think the biggest type-related factor is being less attracted to SX-lasts. I usually know if I have the potential to be attracted to somebody because they stand out pretty quickly, but it's often difficult to rationalise why. There's decent odds that I've been attracted to 3, 6, 7 and 8 (sort of?) in real-life terms, and then 5 (maybe) if you include people who I don't know.

I think the only person to take an interest in myself (unless she were just that socially-awkward that she didn't know how it came across) was a 6w5, and she was attractive but her coldness and anxiety scared me off (as in, evoking a sinking pit of dread feeling).


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Gimme an ESTJ 3 girl any day of the week, mmm 

I need this to happen so that any future children we have will complain about us on the Internet.


----------



## classicism (Jan 1, 2017)

My type 6w5 - 1w2 - 3w2 SX/SP

Types I'm Attracted To: 8's, 3w2's, 5w6's, 6's (but I don't see a relationship with another 6 lasting)

Types I Am Not Attracted to: 2's, 3w4's, 4's, 5w4's, 7w6's

Also, instinctual variant is everything. If the person is SX-last, even if they are in the types I'm attracted to, I cringe. Can't even be friends with SX-lasts.


----------



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a 9w8 4w5 7w8 SX/SP. I'm generally attracted to 9s, 8s, and 4s with sx or sp variants. I agree with @*soft.cynosure* though, that the variants are a big deal.


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

7w6, 4w3, 9w1.


----------

